# PWM Steuerung Dark Base 700



## Teufelsbraten92 (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

habe mir nach Beratung hier im Forum nen neuen PC zusammengebaut.
Mittlerweile funktioniert auch (fast) alles.

Board:  ASRock Z370 Extreme4
Anleitung: http://asrock.nl/downloadsite/Manual/Z370 Extreme4.pdf

Einziges Problem bleibt die automatische Lüftersteuerung...

Habe das PWM Kabel der Platine mit dem Chasis Fan 2 auf dem Board verbunden.
Sobald ich aber auf AUTO stelle, drehen die Lüfter mit ~1300 RPM, egal was ich im BIOS oder im A-Tuning Programm in Windows einstelle.
Die Umdrehungen werden mir angezeigt, also muss es ja eine Verbindung geben.
Steuern lässt sich leider nichts. Der CPU Lüfter lässt sich sowohl mit BIOS als auch mit A-Tuning beliebig verändern.

Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Im Bios hab ich schon alles mögliche angeklickt, aber die Lüfter reagieren hierauf nicht.
Alles andere funktioniert. LEDs lassen sich mit Board LEDs synchronisieren und Stufe 1-3 laufen auch problemlos.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Januar 2018)

Der CHA_FAN Anschluss am Board ist im BIOS auch auf PWM eingestellt?


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

Dann bekommt die Lüftersteuerung kein PWM Signal. Da musst du mal schauen, woran das liegt. Meist eine Board Einstellung.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (7. Januar 2018)

Habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut.

Der CPU Lüfter und die Gehäuselüfter 1 und 2 haben keine Schaltfläche für den Control Mode. Das ist nur bei CPU Optional und Gehäuselüfter 3 möglich (Auswahl DC oder PWM). Dies hat aber mehr damit zu tun, dass man hier Wasserkühlungen dran anschließen kann.
Also extra auf PWM schaltet geht nicht...


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

Du brauchst zwingend ein PWM fähigen Lüfteranschluss. Sonst funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung nicht korrekt.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (7. Januar 2018)

Das verstehe ich.
Aber bei einem neuen Mainboard sollte das doch an jedem Lüfteranschluss der Fall sein. Sonst würde ja der Lüfter immer gleich schnell drehen.

Im Handbuch steht dazu aber leider nichts:

1 x CPU Fan Connector (4-pin) 
* The CPU Fan Connector supports the CPU fan of maximum 
1A (12W) fan power. 
1 x CPU Optional/Water Pump Fan Connector (4-pin) 
* The CPU Optional/Water Pump Fan supports the water cooler 
fan of maximum 1.5A (18W) fan power. 
2 x Chassis Fan Connectors (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed 
Control)
1 x Chassis Optional/Water Pump Fan Connector (4-pin) 
* The Chassis Optional/Water Pump Fan supports the water 
cooler fan of maximum 1.5A (18W) fan power. 
* CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2 can auto detect if 3-pin or 4-pin 
fan is in use.

Und weiter unten steht auch allgemein, dass das überall geht:

Quiet Fan (Auto adjust chassis fan speed by CPU temperature): CPU, CPU Optional/Water Pump, Chassis, Chassis 
Optional/Water Pump Fans 
Fan Multi-Speed Control: CPU, CPU Optional/Water Pump, 
Chassis, Chassis Optional/Water Pump Fans 

Sonst wird nie PWM erwähnt


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

Tja, nur weil ein Fan Anschluss 4 Pins hat, muss er noch lange nicht PWM fähig sein.
Hier hilft ausprobieren. der CPU Fan Anschluss wird sicher PWM haben. Dann musst du den eben nehmen.


----------



## Teufelsbraten92 (8. Januar 2018)

Du hattest vollkommen recht.
Es muss Chasis Fan 3 sein, da nur dieser anscheinend PWM fähig ist.
Seltsam nur, dass dieser Anschluss eigentlich für WaKü gedacht war.
Jetzt funktioniert alles. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2018)

Wakü ist ja auch erst mal nichtssagend.
In der Regel bietet ein Wakü Anschlüss am Mainboard einfach nur eine stärkere Stromstärke als ein normaler Lüfteranschluss.
Ein normaler hat so um die 1 Ampere und ein Wakü Anschluss 2,4 Ampere. Das müsste aber im Handbuch stehen.

Aber super, dass es nun bei dir geht.


----------



## Nom4d (24. Juli 2018)

Hallöle,

Ich stehe quasi kurz vor dem Kauf eines Dark Base 700 und wollte nachfragen ob die Lüftersteuerung auch mit 3-Pin "Lüftern" betrieben und geregelt werden kann, 
wenn man die Steuerung wie oben schon beschrieben an einem PWM-fähigen Anschluss anschließt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2018)

Normaler Weise brauchst du ja PWM, denn das Signal wird einfach vom Mainboard abgenommen und damit dann die Lüfter geregelt.
Baust du nun 3 Pin Lüfter ein, kriegen die kein PWM Signal und arbeiten damit nicht korrekt.
Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## godest (8. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt den BQ Dark Base 700 und wollte auch die Mainboard PWM Einstellung versuchen.
Das Mainboard ist das ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4.

Noch habe ich dort keine Festplatten drin, kann mich also nur im UEFI aufhalten.
Die Lüftereinstellungen 1-3 funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Stelle ich die PWM Einstellung auf "Auto" und im Mainboard (egal welcher Lüfter PIN) auf PWM kommt dort nur das 1300 Umdrehungen raus. Dieser Wert lässt sich nicht mehr verändern (in Mainboard den PIN auf PWM eingestellt).

Stecke ich den einzelnen Lüfter ein, funktioniert dieser problemlos (außer das er bei ca 30% komplett ausgegangen ist).

Das heißt somit, das das Mainboard ein PWM Signal verschickt und das Board damit nicht klarkommt oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2018)

Das bedeutet wohl, dass der Anschluss gar nicht PWM fähig ist. Oder der Anschluss läuft im DC Mode. Da musst du mal genauer schauen.


----------



## godest (8. Dezember 2018)

Hier ist Screen wo man sieht, dass der Anschluss PWM unterstützt.

BQ erwartet auch ein PWM Signal:
The fan controller has two modes of operation.
1. Automatic operation
In this mode the PWM signal of the motherboard is used and the
speeds of all PWM fans connected can be adjusted automatically
by the motherboard. The fan speed slider control must be set to its
initial position of “AUTO” in this case.
In order to use the automatic PWM control of the fans it is
necessary to connect the cable “A” of the PCB panel (4.3) with the
PWM connector of your motherboard. Lacking such a connection it
is only possible to manually control the speeds of fans connected.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2018)

Ja, das Mainboard nennt das PWM. Muss aber kein PWM sein. Da wird gerne mal von Seiten der Mainboard Hersteller geschummelt.
Es gibt einen garantierten PWM Anschluss und das ist der CPU Fan Anschluss. probiere den mal aus.


----------



## godest (8. Dezember 2018)

Habe eben nochmal ausprobiert, das geht auch nicht. An jeden Anschluss kann ich jedoch den normalen PWM Lüfter dranschließen


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Dezember 2018)

Prüf bitte einmal ob du irgendwelche Lüfterkurven oder Ähnliches eingestellt hast.
Das schlägt auch dazwischen.
Was kannst du bei FAN Setting (Silent/Standard Mode) einstellen?

Edit: Drehen die Lüfter denn tatsächlich so schnell?
Wie ist die PCB eingestellt im Case?

Das Auslesen der Drehzahl geht nicht, solltest du es darauf abzielen.

VG

Marco


----------

